# Tell Kids The Truth About Marijuana



## LdyLunatic (Sep 13, 2006)

Ontario
08 Sep 2006



by Russell Barth, 
Re: OPP D.A.R.E.S. kids to avoid drugs - Aug. 31. 

I applaud anyone's effort to keep kids off of drugs, but many of these so-called "drug education programs" have proven to cause more harm than good. 

As a federal medical marijuana license holder who is also married to one, I resent the non-factual information on marijuana, and the "all use is abuse" attitude that they usually adopt. 

Adults, especially police, have lost all credibility when it comes to drugs, because they lie and exaggerate the so-called "dangers" of marijuana. They tell kids that marijuana "is ten times more potent than before," will cause cancer, schizophrenia, impotence, permanent stupidity, and an addiction to hard drugs. The fact is, marijuana has never, ever, killed anyone. 

When kids discover the truth on their own ( which is just a Google search away ), they will realize they have been systematically lied to by people they once trusted. They will likely conclude that if adults lied about Santa Claus, the Easter bunny, and marijuana, they must be lying about meth, crack, heroin, ecstasy, booze, weapons, extreme sports, safe-sex and safe-driving, too. And who can blame them? 

We live in a "drug culture" that advertises booze, fast cars, fast food, violent movies and video games, and drugs of all kinds on TV! Then we tell kids "Say no to drugs." We give kids Ritalin, instead of just reducing their sugar and Game-Boy intake, and then tell them, "marijuana is dangerous!" They see right though this hypocrisy. A ruse by any other name... 

For those keen on educating kids about drugs - without all the fear-mongering, hyperbole, and absurd hypocrisy of the standard "drug education" programs - I recommend the Educators For Sensible Drug Policy website at www.efsdp.org. 

Russell Barth, 

Ottawa


----------



## Mutt (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep, I remember when I was a kid and they would bring in that wood display box with a whole bunch of goodies in it. Then "Attempt" to tell me what the "street" names were. What the hell is a "Tweed" I thought that was a cloth or something.   Or worse yet..OMG A "marijuana ciggerette".
Then we would have to go through a 1/2 hour ordeal of how timothy leary's drop out thing was not a good idea. HAHAHA. Gawd, I used to sit and plan how to steal that box while they were talking. HAHAHA


----------



## A.K. (Sep 14, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Yep, I remember when I was a kid and they would bring in that wood display box with a whole bunch of goodies in it. Then "Attempt" to tell me what the "street" names were. What the hell is a "Tweed" I thought that was a cloth or something.   Or worse yet..OMG A "marijuana ciggerette".
> Then we would have to go through a 1/2 hour ordeal of how timothy leary's drop out thing was not a good idea. HAHAHA. Gawd, I used to sit and plan how to steal that box while they were talking. HAHAHA



sheet bringin back memories i remember that wooden box with the glass front yea half the things in there i still dont know what they were


----------



## hgih (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.itsjustaplant.com/


----------



## Mutt (Sep 14, 2006)

Lady Lunatics Link said:
			
		

> It is widely known that D.A.R.E. officers are instructed to put a "D.A.R.E. Box" in every classroom, into which students may drop "drug information" or questions under the pretense of anonymity. Officers are instructed that if a student "makes a disclosure related to drug use," the officer should report the information to further authorities, both school and police. This apparently applies whether the "drug use" was legal or illegal, harmless or harmful. In a number of communities around the country, *students have been enlisted by the D.A.R.E. officer as informants against their parents*.


 
I can never put enough emphasis on this one. Didn't Hitler do the same thing?
Please educate your kids first, don't let the "gestapo" mentality do it for you.


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 14, 2006)

A distinction must be made between (recreational) drug use and drug abuse, although there is much controversy on where the dividing line lies on the spectrum from a drug user to a drug abuser.

Drug tests such as urinalysis can give false positive results, because they test for drug metabolites - inactive drug by-products that the body produces as it processes drugs for excretion - rather than for the presence of the drugs themselves. Poppy seeds notoriously can result in positives tests for morphine.

Mike Mgavick is just trying to get voters by calling for drug testing of people on welfare.


It's my body, even though Mike thinks he has a right to invade it.

Say no to drug testing!

Darral Good


----------



## Mutt (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree, but jailing the user or dealer for that matter doesn't work. Economy whether Illicit or licit requires 2 things. Supply and Demand. Problem is Like Meth. There is a demand so there will always be a supply. So the answer is to rehabilitate the user. If anyone has been "inside". There isn't any rehab going on. Just time and lots of it. 
Get the "users" off of it and teach them the tools to be a benificial part of society you have less of a demand. A record hinders this "crucial" part of being re-introduced to society. As soon as a con gets out they have a life long mark that makes it really hard to become part of society again. The problem with the "War on Drugs" is they don't cure the demand. Just draw attention to it. not + or - just attention.


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 14, 2006)

It seems to me that you are in favor of what  senatorial candidate Mike Mcgavic RAPEublican  is calling for -DRUG TESTING POOR PEOPLE and then taking their kids away.

I hope you are not for that.

DEAR EDITOR,

Adults, especially police, have lost all credibility when it comes to drugs, because they lie and exaggerate the so-called "dangers" of marijuana. They tell kids that marijuana "is ten times more potent than before," will cause cancer, schizophrenia, impotence, permanent stupidity, and an addiction to hard drugs. The fact is, marijuana has never, ever, killed anyone. 

When kids discover the truth on their own ( which is just a Google search away ), they will realize they have been systematically lied to by people they once trusted. They will likely conclude that if adults lied about Santa Claus, the Easter bunny, and marijuana, they must be lying about meth, crack, heroin, ecstasy, booze, weapons, extreme sports, safe-sex and safe-driving, too. And who can blame them? 

We live in a "drug culture" that advertises booze, fast cars, fast food, violent movies and video games, and drugs of all kinds on TV! Then we tell kids "Say no to drugs." We give kids Ritalin, instead of just reducing their sugar and Game-Boy intake, and then tell them, "marijuana is dangerous!" They see right though this hypocrisy. A ruse by any other name... 

For those keen on educating kids about drugs - without all the fear-mongering, hyperbole, and absurd hypocrisy of the standard "drug education" programs - I recommend the Educators For Sensible Drug Policy website at www.efsdp.org.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 14, 2006)

seattle420 said:
			
		

> It seems to me that you are in favor of what senatorial candidate Mike Mcgavic RAPEublican is calling for -DRUG TESTING POOR PEOPLE and then taking their kids away.
> 
> I hope you are not for that.


Never did I agree with the invasion of privacy as "drug testing". but...If your at work all fekked up and hurt someone else, then you got it coming. but I do not agree with "screening". To me its an invasion of privacy and guilty before proven innocent thing. 
I turned down great jobs because of Pre-screening practices. Let my "past-work" history do the talking for me. not some stupid ass drug test.

BTW I am a republican. (or at least used to be....can't see much difference between Rep. and Dem. anymore bunch of fascist to me). I beleive in my rights. and see them getting stripped away every day. 
I support any organization that protects and fights for my right. NRA, SAFER, NORML, etc.


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 14, 2006)

did you ever get splinters in your butt from sitting on the fence?

get out of the middle of the road, 

make up your mind, 

BTW I was talking about drug testing of people on welfare.

I hope you are not for that!


----------



## Mutt (Sep 14, 2006)

HA the fence...............No I do not agree with Pre-Screening for the welfare. but I do say they are living on my tab, so what ever the voters think so be it. I don't think I'm on the fence. Do I want some dude driving piles 30' below grade with a few ton hammer all cranked up. NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Do I want to see a kid all bruised up from a Coked up and drunk dead-beat dad. NO!!!!!.
There are problems with both sides of the fence man. So find a system that works is all I'm saying. Pre-screening is wrong. but...screening is sometimes warranted. It's tradin the demon for a devil. IMHO. I figured this out a long time ago....don't fekk with anyone else and LEO won't fekk with you. Don't drive drunk. Don't go to work High, Do what ya can with what ya got. Then you can do what ever you want in this life. Just don't fekk with anyone else. PERIOD. Walk in the grey area, but give the perception you are walking in the good. Stay below the radar and this stuff is never an issue. What I do in my house is my business. when I walk out the door I gotta follow the rules. Thats life. It ain't perfect..but it is what it is.


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 14, 2006)

but life could be perfect, if it weren't for fence sitters,

It's my BODY!
and sure you can drug test me if I drive my bulldozer over your body.

but marijuana metabolites stay in your system for up to two months after you've got high on the weekend.


have you had a bowl today?


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 15, 2006)

War on drugs

Resources wasted on losing battle

When I read your June 30 article "Recent drug raid labeled largest in five years", I was stunned by the number of local, state and federal agencies and, thus, literally hundreds of governmental employees that must have been and certainly will be involved in tracking down these 20 idiots. 

I wonder how many millions (tens of millions of dollars?) of hard earned taxpayer monies were used and now how many more tens of millions will be used to lock them in a cages for years and years. For what ultimate good? Agent Jeff Eig well said, "It is not going to eliminate the problem&#8230;" We all know it will ultimately be a totally irrelevant effort since others will simply rise up to take their place. Despite my dislike of these substances, I am one taxpayer that is tired of having his hard-earned tax money wasted on what has become an endless charade. I call on our government to become responsible by using our tax dollars for education, road improvement, feeding children, etc. and stop wasting it on attacking lost souls, most of whom need medical attention or therapy rather than a gun and a cage. 

The King County Bar Association has provided a sane blue-print for us to escape from this modern day, "violence as a solution" policy of drug prohibition (identical in its multitude of disastrous effects on our society as the well known tragedy of alcohol prohibition in the 1920s). I encourage readers to explore this new direction for themselves at www.kcba.org/ScriptContent/KCBA/druglaw/index.cfm. 

Let's end the government's drug lust and start using our resources to genuinely change our community for the better.

***********************


Failed policies are a waste of tax money

Taxing and regulating marijuana, the most popular illicit drug, is a cost-effective alternative to a never-ending drug war.

As long as marijuana distribution remains in the hands of organized crime, consumers will continue to come into contact with sellers of hard drugs. This gateway is the direct result of a fundamentally flawed policy.

Given that marijuana is arguably safer than legal alcohol &#8211; the plant has never been shown to cause an overdose death &#8211; it makes no sense to waste tax dollars on failed policies that finance organized crime and facilitate the use of hard drugs.


http://www.enterprisenewspapers.com/index.cfm?Action=story&StoryID=200672010113344&ArchYear=

Real names are not allowed unless those people are public figures - Thanks, Stoney.


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 18, 2006)

Why single out welfare parents? 
Senate candidate Mike McGavick says that he wants the drug testing of welfare recipient parents to protect the children. 

If McGavick really believes what he says, he should be advocating for drug testing for all parents. Children of wealthy parents who abuse drugs have just as difficult a childhood as children of parents getting government assistance.

Drug abuse knows no economic boundaries.

It seems McGavick has another agenda: One country for the wealthy and another country for the rest of us.

Curt Firestone
Seattle

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/opinion/285292_ltrs18.html


----------



## JetteroHeller (Apr 3, 2007)

Regardless of penalizing sellers and buyers of drugs, I think that kids should simply know the exact facts about what drugs do to the body before they even start.  Someone educated about such things would not end up taking drugs, if they knew what they did to them. 

For instance, read about Crystal Meth on the Truth About Drugs site, and you'd never want to go near the stuff. 

Same with pot. 

I think it's all about sufficient education so you can make an adequate decision.


----------

